# An interesting CD set



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Listed at Berkshire Record Outlet for $15 - a 10 CD set from Membran International:

<< 'Great Pianists Recorded 'Live', Lugano, Locarno and Ascona'. (Performances by Cziffra [Chopin, Fantasie; Piano Sonata #2; Scherzo #2. Liszt, Hungarian Rhapsody #6 et al. Rec. 9/27/63], Malcuzynski [Beethoven, Piano Sonata #23 {'Appassionata'}. Brahms, Intermezzo; Rhapsody. Chopin, Ballade #3; Scherzo #3 et al. Rec. 3/13/63], Gilels [Debussy, Pour le Piano. Schumann, Symphonic Etudes. Scarlatti, Asstd. Sonatas. Rec. 9/25/84], Rudolf Serkin [Mendelssohn, Rondo Capriccioso. Brahms, Handel Variations. Bach, Capriccio. Schubert, Asstd. Impromptus. Beethoven, Sonata #23. Rec. 5/22/57], Lazar Berman [Rachmaninov, Six Moments Musicaux. Scriabin, Fantasia in b. Liszt, 5 Schubert Transcriptions et al. Rec. 11/28/89], Cherkassky [Berg, Sonata. Debussy, L'Isle Joyeuse. Mendelssohn, Schumann et al. Rec. 12/5/63], Gulda [Haydn, Mozart, Beethoven, Schubert. Rec. 1/19/68], Backhaus [Haydn, Chopin, Beethoven. Rec. 1953 & 1960], Anda [Schumann, Davidsbundlertanze. Chopin, Schubert. Rec. 9/16/65] and Bruno Canino (Bach, 'Goldberg' Variations. Rec.1/17/93) >>

Don't know how good the mono sound is, but the pianists are Top Drawer.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Previously on Documents? Some comments at Amazon...

http://www.amazon.com/Great-Pianist...dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Looks like the same set. Probably the Aura connection; one outfit, several labels.


----------



## laeo222 (May 23, 2013)

Nice information that is i really like these types of information because i want to need this information but i have no idea where these types of information is found but finally found it..Thanks


----------



## laeo222 (May 23, 2013)

laeo222 said:


> Nice information that is i really like these types of information because i want to need this information but i have no idea where these types of information is found but finally found it..Thanks


any comment?

Pallet Scale


----------

